# How to make bow more quiet???



## TXBowHntr (Oct 22, 2008)

Wasn't sure if this was the right forum for this question, but thought you guys might be able to help me out.

What steps can you take and what products do you use to make your bow more quiet and lessen vibration & recoil?

I'm looking for ways to make a "value priced" bow more like a premium bow. Not really sure that can be done.

I made the MAJOR mistake this week of shooting a Mathews at a local shop. Dumb, Dumb move for me since I can't afford it.

By the way, I'm relatively new to bowhunting.

Thanks!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

If you want to take vibration out look at the Sims "S' Coil stabilizer. They are inexpensive for what they can do for you. I would try Limbsavers on each limb and the S coil stabilizer. For the string I have to say cat whiskers are the way to go. You will be amazed at how much noise they remove from the string. I went from not using anything ,to the STS band wagon ,to the whiskers and by far the whiskers are the best. I can send you a link that will show you the correct way to tie them so they not only work properly but look cool too.


----------



## TXBowHntr (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the response. The whiskers sound great; I'd appreciate the link you referred to!


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

If pin gap and speed are not an issue??
Then
a heavier arrow is the fastest way to quite a bow down


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Always make sure everything is tight. Limb savers installed on each limb.
Whiskers on string. Get some Big Jax to put on your stabilizer. Probally one of the best things you can but is a Vibekiller from Coolhandluke here on AT. Instantly kills string noise immediately upon release. Most of all you DO NOT need a $1000 bow to shoot well. You could get a $300 Martin that will shoot lights out and dead quiet.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Aim4gold said:


> If pin gap and speed are not an issue??
> Then
> a heavier arrow is the fastest way to quite a bow down


 X2 You should be shooting at least somewhere between 7gr. and 8 grs. of arrow weight for each pound of bow draw weight.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

I agree with most of all the above mentioned products an methods.I use a Sims scoil XL}the big long one}:embara:
Sims split limb savers.Sims string leeches/An shoot a 6.4 grain's per pound of draw weight arrow.[380 grain total @ 59lbs}.Which helped my Bow's noise an shock/vibration level alot


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

TN ARCHER said:


> If you want to take vibration out look at the Sims "S' Coil stabilizer. They are inexpensive for what they can do for you. I would try Limbsavers on each limb and the S coil stabilizer. For the string I have to say cat whiskers are the way to go. You will be amazed at how much noise they remove from the string. I went from not using anything ,to the STS band wagon ,to the whiskers and by far the whiskers are the best. I can send you a link that will show you the correct way to tie them so they not only work properly but look cool too.


Sims "S' Coil stabilizer are inexpensive and really work.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

LimbSavers, STS, Here's a great link to tying in Cat Whiskers.

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=86556&highlight=cat+whiskers


----------

